# Installed strut bushing and bearings



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

Just installed my strut Bushing and bearings. Wanted to give some feedback on procedure to help anyone attempting it. 

Its a fairly straight forward procedure if done in the right order. You' need a jack, stands, strut spring compressor as a minimum. An impact wrench helps. 

First after the vehicle is raised, remove the wheels, I slide them under the seat area for added security. Do all the disconnect work on the lower part of the strut before removing the top mount nut on the strut, I reversed this on the first one and it made it harder. Remove the strut link nut and pull it free, Next remove the caliber bracket bolt that's in line with the top lower strut bolt or the strut bolt wont clear. This bolt is tight, I used a half inch ratchet and a hammer handle to break it loose. If you rotate the wheel outward you can use an impact wrench.

I then removed the sensor line(pulls out) then the brake line by rotating 90 degrees.

Next remove the nuts on the lower strut mount (used an impact wrench),You"ll have to back out the camber adjuster to get the bolt out, and jack the hub up to remove the stress. If you get it right the bolts pull right out. Remove the jack and the hub/rotor will rotate down. Now you can remove the the top nut, have something to catch the strut cause it will drop.

Once the strut is out use the spring compressors equally spaced to pull the spring down. Remove the bearing bushing nut ( I used the impact wrench), I then removed the pieces and laid them out in reverse order. You'll have to do some digging and wiggleing getting the stop out. I then install the new parts based on the old part removal order after pressing the bearing in (by hand) yellow side showing. If you keep the strut on it's side you'll have less trouble with damper compression (you may still have to pull it back out) after every thing is in install the top bushing nut, tighten and release the spring.

Reinstall everything and tighten. Make a rough guess at the camber adjuster before tightening the bottom strut bolts and don't forget the caliber bolt. Wheel on tighten in a star in stages.

And finally GET IT ALIGNED. :seeya


----------

